# URGENT GR in CA shelter



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Available for Adoption 1/19/19-Baldwin Animal Care Center-CA*

Animal Details ? Animal Care and Control
















> Description
> My name is KIMMY and I'm an approximately 2 years old male golden retr. I am already neutered. I have been at the Baldwin Animal Care Center since January 7, 2019. You can visit me at my temporary home B136.
> 
> Details
> ...



*Baldwin Park Animal Care Center
4275 North Elton Street
Baldwin Park, CA 91706

(626) 962-3577*


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awww, poor guy. His expression is so pitiful. Surely there's a great home awaiting him. If he wasn't all the way across the country I would race Carolina Mom to get him.


----------



## ms_sinn (Jan 8, 2019)

I wish I was closer! ?


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

He is off the list now and will be Homed to a family with experience


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Peri29 said:


> He is off the list now and will be Homed to a family with experience



Where did you get this update? The shelter still has him listed.


----------

